# I hope we're not headed the direction Michigan just went!



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Insanity!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6&set=gm.525564624996281&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Da Fuhrer Dewine will be all over this.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Stupid. I would make the case you have to feed your family. We are turning into a Socialist Society. 

Of course if people were not practicing social distancing, then they are at fault too, but enough is enough. Can’t keep living in fear forever or the fear our States and Govt are causing.


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_98458---,00.html
If this doesn't work search for Michigan coronavirus dnr.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

DBV said:


> Stupid. I would make the case you have to feed your family. We are turning into a Socialist Society.
> 
> Of course if people were not practicing social distancing, then they are at fault too, but enough is enough. Can’t keep living in fear forever or the fear our States and Govt are causing.


This cracks me up. Was the moon landing fake too?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

DBV said:


> Stupid. I would make the case you have to feed your family. We are turning into a Socialist Society.
> 
> Of course if people were not practicing social distancing, then they are at fault too, but enough is enough. Can’t keep living in fear forever or the fear our States and Govt are causing.


Do you know what Socialism is?


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I hear they are roping off sections in Walmart and Costco in Michigan so you can't buy anything else. I hear in New Jersey they are using drones to see if anyone is violating the stay at home order! This communism!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got nothing to be afraid of, let em look! Heck Google Earth has pictures of my house from a satellite on the internet,,,,,,,,,,,Oh no, what to do!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ress said:


> I've got nothing to be afraid of, let em look! Heck Google Earth has pictures of my house from a satellite on the internet,,,,,,,,,,,Oh no, what to do!


Yeah pictures that are over a year old...


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Friend just told me they had the paint sections roped off at Meijer in Michigan. Another said they were turned away when they went to buy mulch and flowers.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Apparently Zona is fired up about the Governor too. I seen this on a facebook group where his video was posted.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/174579556761458/


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Yep, good friends going to get essentials like paint, mulch, and flowers. Socialist society? Living in fear what the govt and states are causing? You guys need to move to your own planet!!

Don't tell "me" or "I" what to do or else "I" rebel, to hell with all the other people in this world!!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Death's in the U.S. CDC
Heart disease: 647,457
Cancer: 599,108
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 169,936
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 160,201
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 146,383
Alzheimer’s disease: 121,404
Diabetes: 83,564
*Influenza and pneumonia: 55,672*
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,633
Intentional self-harm (suicide): 47,173





  








Cases




__
bigbass201


__
Apr 12, 2020







Shutting a country down and keeping the so called essential business's open. I work in a factory with over 1,000 people. Who don't keep social distance in order to do their job. Yet we have had 4 cases and no huge explosion of employees dying or going down. Chloroquine prescribed for one that went to ICU and he went home in short order from the hospital. The same drug the Michigan Governor said she wanted to go after physicians for prescribing if she found out they were giving it. Then she changed her tune. Kill the economy, Kill small business, Kill the income of majority of America. U.S.A. is the biggest charitable contributor to need around the world. How many people is that killing now that America can't provide? I imagine your going to see that suicide rate above go much higher as well for people that lost their job and home. Virus out there? Yes it is! 100's of people lining the Maumee River to fish and they shut it down. Yep the E.R. was full of fisherman here in Lucas county. Hardly! Simple guidelines and everyone was willing to stick with it. Keep your distance and clean yourself. Not that difficult! Nope, were going to shut everything down like that's going to stop the virus! It's just going to prolong it and hurt Americans longer in the long run. Just my .02 worth. We're all entitled to opinion until they take that away too. Whether I agree with someone or not I still respect everyone's opinion. I just happen to disagree with the way this is being handled.


https://www.thecollegefix.com/epide...dDgtmwbOXDUoNJ-5zkVWjrY_FqCkvLO9GORX_vLC9kX64


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

True, but hopefully the things they are putting in place is not going to kill a person that’s close to you or I. If you look at it right now, the #1 cause of death right now in America is this. And no one really has an answer how it spreads. They are trying to find out how a remote indigenous tribe is getting it in the Amazon. Everyone has a right to their opinions, but when I see videos of huge birthday parties, church gatherings, people spitting on the cops trying to break it up, or even the four large families that were all fishing together right next together at North Res on the shore, makes sense. My company said I have to be on the front lines, I hate it. I could be a carrier, and then give it to my 80 yr old dad, then he could die and he may have live till 90. A lot of people could disagree, but if it hit home, a lot of people would change their minds.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

guppygill said:


> True, but hopefully the things they are putting in place is not going to kill a person that’s close to you or I. If you look at it right now, the #1 cause of death right now in America is this. And no one really has an answer how it spreads. They are trying to find out how a remote indigenous tribe is getting it in the Amazon. Everyone has a right to their opinions, but when I see videos of huge birthday parties, church gatherings, people spitting on the cops trying to break it up, or even the four large families that were all fishing together right next together at North Res on the shore, makes sense. My company said I have to be on the front lines, I hate it. I could be a carrier, and then give it to my 80 yr old dad, then he could die and he may have live till 90. A lot of people could disagree, but if it hit home, a lot of people would change their minds.


I agree with most that you said. I too am not seeing my grandkids or children. Parents are isolated and I drop off anything if they need it on the step. I wear a mask at work. I keep 6 feet distancing. Those precautions are all good. The problem becomes the over reach on constitutional rights. People should be able to fish and keep 6 feet distance. I watch lines at Costco and stores reaching around the building and people aren't all 6 feet apart. They try, but that's all that can be asked. We're not going to stop it. People can do the same when fishing. Keep their distance. If not, then it can be questioned. Putting everyone out of work and killing the economy is not the solution. The solution is letting it run it's course and keeping the most at risk safe as possible. Hammer down on areas that get hit the hardest. 

I'm not a political person and avoid all that sort of stuff. I just so happen to have my opinion since I'm affected like everyone else. Which they are entitled to theirs too. I don't harbor any ill will toward anyone that disagrees with my point either. The Lord teaches us to love one another and that's what we should do. The Last Supper Jesus even washed the feet of his betrayer knowing that he was going to have him crucified. 

Everyone have a blessed Easter. Love your family and friends and help in anyway you can for them. Don't let fear and media manipulate how you treat people.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

bigbass201 said:


> I hear they are roping off sections in Walmart and Costco in Michigan so you can't buy anything else. I hear in New Jersey they are using drones to see if anyone is violating the stay at home order! This communism!


key words here ...""I HEAR"""


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

bigbass201 said:


> I agree with most that you said. I too am not seeing my grandkids or children. Parents are isolated and I drop off anything if they need it on the step. I wear a mask at work. I keep 6 feet distancing. Those precautions are all good. The problem becomes the over reach on constitutional rights. People should be able to fish and keep 6 feet distance. I watch lines at Costco and stores reaching around the building and people aren't all 6 feet apart. They try, but that's all that can be asked. We're not going to stop it. People can do the same when fishing. Keep their distance. If not, then it can be questioned. Putting everyone out of work and killing the economy is not the solution. The solution is letting it run it's course and keeping the most at risk safe as possible. Hammer down on areas that get hit the hardest.
> 
> I'm not a political person and avoid all that sort of stuff. I just so happen to have my opinion since I'm affected like everyone else. Which they are entitled to theirs too. I don't harbor any ill will toward anyone that disagrees with my point either. The Lord teaches us to love one another and that's what we should do. The Last Supper Jesus even washed the feet of his betrayer knowing that he was going to have him crucified.
> 
> Everyone have a blessed Easter. Love your family and friends and help in anyway you can for them. Don't let fear and media manipulate how you treat people.


you dont get it.....they arent trying to stop cause they know they cant...what they are trying to stop is a majority of people getting it all at once and overwhelming our medical establishments..like what happened in italy...which they have done a very good job of doing around here so far...just look at what is happening in new york.... you think that cant happen everywhere????? and what constitutional rights have they taken away from you/us?????
they have the right to do whatever they feel is needed to do to try and keep the majority of the citizens from getting a major disease that does kill.... you can post all you want about car accidents and the flu and cancer but the facts are this spreads faster and kills faster than most any other illness around at the moment, and ther is NO CURE, yet...
yes they KNOW most are going to get this, and most will be fine with maybe a runny nose, but right now it is killing over 700 people A DAY in new york.... and you say its no worse than the flu????? really????


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

TRIPLE-J said:


> key words here ...""I HEAR"""



Well if ya want to see it then here ya go!

BeachMilk (@BeachMilk) Tweeted:
In Michigan, USA 


https://twitter.com/BeachMilk/status/1248971091722330113?s=20


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

TRIPLE-J said:


> you dont get it.....they arent trying to stop cause they know they cant...what they are trying to stop is a majority of people getting it all at once and overwhelming our medical establishments..like what happened in italy...which they have done a very good job of doing around here so far...just look at what is happening in new york.... you think that cant happen everywhere????? and what constitutional rights have they taken away from you/us?????
> they have the right to do whatever they feel is needed to do to try and keep the majority of the citizens from getting a major disease that does kill.... you can post all you want about car accidents and the flu and cancer but the facts are this spreads faster and kills faster than most any other illness around at the moment, and ther is NO CURE, yet...
> yes they KNOW most are going to get this, and most will be fine with maybe a runny nose, but right now it is killing over 700 people A DAY in new york.... and you say its no worse than the flu????? really????


We disagree and that's fine. Please don't take other's opinions personal. We people disagree that is healthy and brings about change. Have a blessed day


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

I agree I hope Ohio doesn’t go the same the route as Michigan did . If your in the boat alone fishing I don’t think it should be such a big deal but that’s just my opinion. I work part time at a Cabelas in Ohio at the gun counter and spoke over the phone to a guy at a Cabelas out west he said their store had roped off every department other than guns and ammo .


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to know what part of government you think is trying to take your rights? What would be the advantage? 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Saltfork said:


> Well if ya want to see it then here ya go!
> 
> BeachMilk (@BeachMilk) Tweeted:
> In Michigan, USA
> ...


That's exactly the original point I was making. Doesn't get much clearer than that. Thank you


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

bigbass201 said:


> We disagree and that's fine. Please don't take other's opinions personal. We people disagree that is healthy and brings about change. Have a blessed day


so true, im not taking it personal, it is what it is. we just have to except whats going on and deal with it the best we can... i dont agree with them roping off things at the store, but then again if there is a no travel ban i dont see buying flowers and mulch as a necessity either, so they are going to try and stop it.... just like going to the docks and seeing 6 guys getting on a 20 foot boat, they are gonna stop that too... for a while anyhow... just gotta deal with it till it passes


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Saltfork said:


> Well if ya want to see it then here ya go!
> 
> BeachMilk (@BeachMilk) Tweeted:
> In Michigan, USA
> ...


there is a travel ban and this guy is complaining about not being able to buy things so he can work in his yard???? REALLY???? thats taking away our rights??? give me a break... how about listening and not going to the store to buy stupid stuff that doesnt need to be done right at this moment...didnt know leaf bags were a necessity in life,


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

We, the people, not the government stooges need to figure out how we can live together again or we all are going to die alone.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

TRIPLE-J said:


> there is a travel ban and this guy is complaining about not being able to buy things so he can work in his yard???? REALLY???? thats taking away our rights??? give me a break... how about listening and not going to the store to buy stupid stuff that doesnt need to be done right at this moment...didnt know leaf bags were a necessity in life,



Well if it’s not he would be working in his yard now wouldn’t he! You can’t even buy seeds for your garden. Yet Burger King can sell people food. When only God knows where them people have been.

Yes that is taking away rights. If you can’t paint your house when you want.

Plant a garden when you want. Yes it is..100 percent rights being taken away! Prove me wrong!!


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

bigbass201 said:


> That's exactly the original point I was making. Doesn't get much clearer than that. Thank you



No problem. Most can see it but there will be many who can’t. You know how it goes.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Duuber said:


> We, the people, not the government stooges need to figure out how we can live together again or we all are going to die alone.


Why not write the Governor and share your advice?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saltfork said:


> Well if it’s not he would be working in his yard now wouldn’t he! You can’t even buy seeds for your garden. Yet Burger King can sell people food. When only God knows where them people have been.
> 
> Yes that is taking away rights. If you can’t paint your house when you want.
> 
> Plant a garden when you want. Yes it is..100 percent rights being taken away! Prove me wrong!!


Here's some seeds for the garden...
https://www.eburgess.com/324-seeds#/subcats-358/


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's some seeds for the garden...
> https://www.eburgess.com/324-seeds#/subcats-358/


Yeah there are also seeds in that store. Your just not allowed to buy them. Yet you can buy a sandwich from Burger King. You can sterilize the seed package can you sterilize that burger?

I feel it’s an over reach. This is America not Americant... Land of the free home of the brave. All based off the constitution.

Michigan is a hot mess! Every Governor of every state may want to pay a little more attention. People are only going to take so much. The longer this goes on the more ticked off people will become. That’s my opinion.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

IMO I am sure people did not complain in the 40's about rationing and doing what was right to win that war! I saw a good one on tv. The greatest generation fought a God awful war and won. This generation is being asked to sit on their couch to win this war and Some people can't do it.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Saying that garden centers are non-essential is over the top for sure. In Ohio, the garden centers are taking supply orders and payment over the phone. Seeds, plants, whatever you want. And setting the product curb side for customer pick-up.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TheKing said:


> Saying that garden centers are non-essential is over the top for sure. In Ohio, the garden centers are taking supply orders and payment over the phone. Seeds, plants, whatever you want. And setting the product curb side for customer pick-up.


Same with Sherwin Williams if you need paint.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ress said:


> IMO I am sure people did not complain in the 40's about rationing and doing what was right to win that war! I saw a good one on tv. The greatest generation fought a God awful war and won. This generation is being asked to sit on their couch to win this war and Some people can't do it.


There’s a difference between sacrificing to win a world war with almost everyone contributing to that effort and dealing with this over dramatized virus where were told we can’t do anything, most of our rights have been suspended and we hear nothing but gibberish from most of our elected officials. It’s almost as if there is a race to see who can come up with the most outlandish “punishments” for the populace.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

3.5% of Ohio is 420,000. That is the apparent potential if we do not "fight". More than WWII American lives lost.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

I'm just wondering, you know thinking ousidet of the box a bit... 

Right now in the U.S.A. the President is advocating restrictions on how we live and interact with each other so that we can survive a worldwide health crisis with the least amount of tragedy possible. Govorners of all fifty states are making unprecidented decisions on how to keep people safe while using data and information that is sketchy at best. Do I agree with everything? No, I do not, but there is no script that our leaders can follow. They are doing the best that they can with the information that they have. 

Now to my point...

If we look back over time, history shows that as people and cultures loose their freedoms, (life, liberty, happiness, religion, expression etc.) the people never regain their freedoms (well, without a revolution).
Once these basic freedoms are taken away, they are never to be seen again. 

We are currently experiencing a situation where our bahaviors and actions are _*temporarily*_ restricted for the good of all. Nowhere have our government officials indicated that these changes are permanent or expressed a desire to alter the _*Bill of Rights *_to permanently change our way of living. Actually, quite to the contrary, as our leaders have been looking forward to lifting these restrictions as soon as it is safe to do so. That said, I find it difficult to understand where this idea of loss of liberty is coming from?

People are complaining about not being able to purchase garden seeds as a threat to their liberty and as justification to accuse our government of an infringement of the same. Consider this, If the government was actually interested in a permanent liberty grab, do you think for one minute that firearms dealers would still be selling firearms? I think not! 

So, for those of you who are abiding by the rules and doing your part to keep yourself, your families and others safe, I applaud your consideration and sacrifice. And, for those of you who think that this situation we find ourselves in is disingenuous and thus resist the request to comply, I hope that the sacrifices the rest of us make helps to keep you safe while you continue to live your life unencumbered with the consideration and respact for the well being of your fellow Americans.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

DiverDux said:


> I'm just wondering, you know thinking ousidet of the box a bit...
> 
> Right now in the U.S.A. the President is advocating restrictions on how we live and interact with each other so that we can survive a worldwide health crisis with the least amount of tragedy possible. Govorners of all fifty states are making unprecidented decisions on how to keep people safe while using data and information that is sketchy at best. Do I agree with everything? No, I do not, but there is no script that our leaders can follow. They are doing the best that they can with the information that they have.
> 
> ...


Could not agree more....


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Same and well said!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

TheKing said:


> 3.5% of Ohio is 420,000. That is the apparent potential if we do not "fight". More than WWII American lives lost.


You're a bit confused w/your numbers. You have assumed that EVERY person in the state will contract the virus & 3.5% will die. 

As of Friday, there are 5512 diagnosed cases of China Virus, in Ohio. At your assumed death rate of 3.5%, that equals 193 people. 

The virus is real. The hysteria is manufactured.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

cincinnati said:


> You're a bit confused w/your numbers. You have assumed that EVERY person in the state will contract the virus & 3.5% will die.
> 
> As of Friday, there are 5512 diagnosed cases of China Virus, in Ohio. At your assumed death rate of 3.5%, that equals 193 people.
> 
> The virus is real. The hysteria is manufactured.


Actually the numbers are much worse than 5512 due to the lack of testing. Many have it and get turned away from the hospital.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TheKing said:


> 3.5% of Ohio is 420,000. That is the apparent potential if we do not "fight". More than WWII American lives lost.


There was absoultely NO WAY 420,000 were gonna die from this...c'mon man.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Actually the numbers are much worse than 5512 due to the lack of testing. Many have it and get turned away from the hospital.


It's happening also because over 90% of the people can just battle the virus at home...no need to be tested or even treated at a hospital...waste of tests and a waste of PPE.
And you can look at the flipside of that and think of all the people who have had it, didn't even know it and never sought medical attention...they'll never be a true number out there as far as percentages and whatnot...or even a true recovery percentage...


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

cincinnati said:


> You're a bit confused w/your numbers. You have assumed that EVERY person in the state will contract the virus & 3.5% will die.
> 
> As of Friday, there are 5512 diagnosed cases of China Virus, in Ohio. At your assumed death rate of 3.5%, that equals 193 people.
> 
> The virus is real. The hysteria is manufactured.


Ha if anyone is going off of any numbers from anywhere. BlahhahhhahHaaaa Numbers are useless here. Biased. 
At the beginning DR Amy said 100k people in Ohio. Wow that’s really spread bad. I’m not buying anyone’s numbers.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Add one other fact: How many could be infected by that person and then on and on and on. How many could die ? Endless.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

DiverDux said:


> I'm just wondering, you know thinking ousidet of the box a bit...
> 
> Right now in the U.S.A. the President is advocating restrictions on how we live and interact with each other so that we can survive a worldwide health crisis with the least amount of tragedy possible. Govorners of all fifty states are making unprecidented decisions on how to keep people safe while using data and information that is sketchy at best. Do I agree with everything? No, I do not, but there is no script that our leaders can follow. They are doing the best that they can with the information that they have.
> 
> ...


I’m complying. Yet I’m not sure how long this can go on. The numbers are biased. No one really knows what’s going on. The wildfire they said would happen has not. Some of the things they are cutting people off from are just a.. nine.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

ress said:


> Add one other fact: How many could be infected by that person and then on and on and on. How many could die ? Endless.


 Well then why are fast food joints still open? Can ya sterilize a hamburger?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you out to see what it did to my retirement acc ,think I,m gonna have a heart attack. I,m 74 it,ll never catch back up.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Saltfork said:


> Ha if anyone is going off of any numbers from anywhere. BlahhahhhahHaaaa Numbers are useless here. Biased.
> At the beginning DR Amy said 100k people in Ohio. Wow that’s really spread bad. I’m not buying anyone’s numbers.


Just checked again: 6187 "diagnosed" cases in Ohio. 242 deaths. 

I'm old but pretty comfortable w/my chances of surviving it.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

I want everyone to be safe by all means do what’s best for you and your family. I’m complying probably better than 95 percent of people. What I’m seeing tho is not what they said in the beginning. I’m going to watch a while longer. But at this rate things need to start to open back up. In the foreseeable future.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

cincinnati said:


> Just checked again: 6187 "diagnosed" cases in Ohio. 242 deaths.
> 
> I'm old but pretty comfortable w/my chances of surviving it.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Is why they cook them. I do wonder about fast food places. The ice cream drive thru we hit last week had young girls working without masks.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> you out to see what it did to my retirement acc ,think I,m gonna have a heart attack. I,m 74 it,ll never catch back up.


That really sucks. I hate to hear that.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

If Ohio goes this route you will see me on the news, Ill be damned if am not going to use my boat and Ill be damned if the government is going to control my life any more than is already done. As long as people bend over to authority they deserve what they get. Im far more exposed due to my wife being a nurse than boating with friends. Germans followed Hitlers orders and look how that turned out.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

ress said:


> Is why they cook them. I do wonder about fast food places. The ice cream drive thru we hit last week had young girls working without masks.


 So after they are cooked and touched and bag touched drink touched that’s safe? Wrapper touched straw touched?


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> If Ohio goes this route you will see me on the news, Ill be damned if am not going to use my boat and Ill be damned if the government is going to control my life any more than is already done. As long as people bend over to authority they deserve what they get. Im far more exposed due to my wife being a nurse than boating with friends. Germans followed Hitlers orders and look how that turned out.


 That’s a good looking dog. I got a Preasa.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saltfork said:


> Well then why are fast food joints still open? Can ya sterilize a hamburger?


Smithfield just had their pork processing plant in SD closed. 200 employees with covid….Better buy your bacon and porkchops tomorrow...Pork shortage on the horizon


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> you out to see what it did to my retirement acc ,think I,m gonna have a heart attack. I,m 74 it,ll never catch back up.


Give it 12 months.....


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Saltfork said:


> Well if it’s not he would be working in his yard now wouldn’t he! You can’t even buy seeds for your garden. Yet Burger King can sell people food. When only God knows where them people have been.
> 
> Yes that is taking away rights. If you can’t paint your house when you want.
> 
> Plant a garden when you want. Yes it is..100 percent rights being taken away! Prove me wrong!!


easy, 
THERES A TRAVEL BAN IN EFFECT, 
what part of that do you not understand????
he can work in his yard all he wants,,, if he wants seeds order them online, 
lets see paint your house cause you have time or maybe catch or INFECT other innocent people who have no reason to get infected, cept you want to go to the store and buy paint RIGHT NOW...
come on...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ress said:


> Add one other fact: How many could be infected by that person and then on and on and on. How many could die ? Endless.


I wouldn't consider it endless people dying...the numbers wouldn't really be any different...because the deaths would go up but so would the recovery rate...we would just evolve in a world with corona just like we do the flu...they'll be vaccines in less than 6 months to a year from now regardless...


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

There are a number of people posting in this thread who must have slept during Civics or government class, or have never read the CONSTITUTION. Our rights in this country are NOT ABSOLUTE rights, they are LIMITED rights. No one has ABSOLUTE freedom of speech, religion, assembly, right to bear arms, etc... all of these rights are limited not absolute. The government has the right do what is necessary and proper for the well being of the people.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

TRIPLE-J said:


> easy,
> THERES A TRAVEL BAN IN EFFECT,
> what part of that do you not understand????
> he can work in his yard all he wants,,, if he wants seeds order them online,
> ...


Well then you tell me why fast food places are open there is a travel ban in effect.. Look at the process that happens to get that burger to your car how many different hands it goes through. How many kids 16 17 years old are taking this serious? That’s handling that food. Talking about the risk?

Also maybe there should be a minimum you have to spend to go in to a store. I mean someone going to the store for just a gallon of milk. A five dollar item? Maybe soap . What not. Look at the risk.. If a grocery store/Walmart is open You should be able to purchase what’s in it.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

luredaddy said:


> There are a number of people posting in this thread who must have slept during Civics or government class, or have never read the CONSTITUTION. Our rights in this country are NOT ABSOLUTE rights, they are LIMITED rights. No one has ABSOLUTE freedom of speech, religion, assembly, right to bear arms, etc... all of these rights are limited not absolute. The government has the right do what is necessary and proper for the well being of the people.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

This thread has gone totally off the rails. This is Ohio and NOT Michigan, so it's good to be advised as to what's going on, but at the end of the day I hope Ohio is better.


----------

